
CrowPi2 – Raspberry Pi Laptop and Stem Education Platform - dijit
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/elecrow/crowpi2-steam-education-platformand-raspberry-pi-laptop
======
dijit
Posting here as I thought it was interesting and I saw another thread talking
about there being 'no decent raspberry pi laptops', of course this is a bit
more 'advanced' than a standard laptop and it uses bluetooth for the
keyboard... but, still looks like more than just a toy.

I found it because Andreas Spiess did a review here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKYnyJ2uiok](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKYnyJ2uiok)

